# Die Diskette so gut wie tot...



## Herbboy (26. April 2010)

Sony, neben Verbatim der noch einzige Hersteller von Disketten, stellt die Produktion ein: Sony stellt Produktion der 3,5-Zoll-Diskette ein

Scheinbar gibt es nur noch in Russland und den ex-Sowjet-Staaten einen relevanten Markt dafür.


Habt Ihr noch Disketten? Kennt ihr die Dinger überhaupt noch 

Ich weiß noch, als die ersten für damalige Verhältnisse sehr aufwendigen Spiele für den Amiga rauskamen, dass die teils auf 6-10 Disketten ausgeliefert wurden. CD-ROMs waren da noch unbezahlbar.

Oder am C64 mit den großen, flexiblen und flachen 5 1/4 Zoll Disketten.


Auf eine Standard 3,5zoll-Disk würde grad mal mit ach und Krach eine 3min-MP3 in einer Qualität von 64kbps draufpassen


----------



## Gamer_95 (26. April 2010)

Ich benutze Disketten sogar noch.
Die Dinger sind die einfachste Art ein Dokument zu speichern und zu Transportieren.
Zudem sind die Dinger praktisch unkaputtbar und die Daten halten ewig.
Ich habe hier Sogar noch nen Office für Win98 auf Disketten rumliegen. 
Das sind aunglaubliche 32 Disketten


----------



## Sash (26. April 2010)

ich hab noch ein laufwerk drin.. aber nie gebraucht.


----------



## zcei (26. April 2010)

Hmm bis vor kurzem hat ich noch ein Laufwerk, aber ist im neuen PC dann nicht mehr einbaurelevant gewesen.

Kennen tu ich sie trotz meines zarten Alters sehr gut  bin ja damit groß geworden .oO(in Erinnerungen schwelg)


----------



## negert (26. April 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Zudem sind die Dinger praktisch unkaputtbar und die Daten halten ewig.


 
übrigens die schwarzen Dinger in der Diskette (wo die daten drauf sind) brennen unheimlich gut
Ich hab hier ein USB Stick. Würde eine Diskette ein bischen grössere Daten aufnehmen (die grösse einer CD reichte da schon) würde ich die Dinger unglaublich lieben


----------



## dot (26. April 2010)

Hab wohl noch ein paar alte DOS-Spiele auf Diskette rumfliegen, aber produktiv nutze ich sie nicht mehr. Nicht einmal mehr fuer das Flashen des BIOS, denn da ist eine gebrannte CD-RW Boot-CD mit BIOS Dateien auch umstandsfreier.


----------



## Schmicki (26. April 2010)

Ja, Disketten... das waren noch Zeiten. Ein Kumpel und ich wollten Monkey Island spielen. Ich weiss nicht mehr genau wieviele Disketten es waren, aber das Installieren hat eine Ewigkeit gedauert und bei der vorletzten Diskette ist der PC abgestürzt. Damit war das Zocken beendet. 

Ich habe Disketten immer noch im Gebrauch und nehme sie täglich in die Hand. Ich benutze sie, um die Dachfenster in meinem Zimmer einen Spalt weit geöffnet zu lassen.


----------



## amdintel (26. April 2010)

ich mochte Diskette noch nie auch damals zur Steinzeit nicht ,
kriegt man kaum was drauf und langsam ist das auch noch,
was bin ich froh das man heute als wirklich gute und bessere so wie Zeitgemäße  Alternative 
einen Card Reader im PC hat  zu mal die Daten dann auch mit anderen
nicht PC Geräte sehr oft nutzten und lesen  kann .
app Disketten Windows 3.11 installieren 8 Disketten was für eine Qual ,
oder wenn man eine Datensicherung machen wollte und keinen Band  Streamer hatte
20 Disketten


----------



## Efti (27. April 2010)

Hallo Herboy,
In meinem ersten PC waren zwei Floppy-Disk Laufwerke eingebaut: 1x 5 1/4" und 1x 3 1/2".
Mein erstes Betriebssystem war MSDOS 3.3 (Dieses konnte nur Partitionen bis ca. 30MB verwalten).
Man braucht die Floppy Disk eigendliche nur für ältere Betriebssystem wie Dos, Win95, Win98, NT, 2K, XP (wenn man irgendwelche Controller hat die das BS nicht kennt).
Die Floppy-Disk ist sehr Fehleranfällig. Habe es Leider schon gehabt, daß nagelneue Disketten von namhaften Herstellern schon kaputt waren. Im Zeitalter von Memmory-Stick ist die Diskette überflüssig für den Datentransport geworden.
Tschüß Efti


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. April 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Zudem sind die Dinger praktisch unkaputtbar und die Daten halten ewig.



Hmm da habe ich aber ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht.  Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren mal versucht, mein BIOS mittels FDD zu flashen, also hab ich das USB-FDD von meinem Vater genommen und mich auf die Suche nach funktionierenden FDDs gemacht. Von den geschätzten 100 Floppys in seinem Schrank musste ich sage und schreibe 20 Stück durchprobieren, bis Windows eine lesen konnte.  Auf den Rest war überhaupt nicht mehr zugreifbar, weder mit dem internen FDD-LW im PC meiner Ellis noch mit dem externen USB-FDD. 


Ich bin einfach nur froh, dass Cardreader so langsam zum Standard werden. 
Mich nervt allerdings tierisch, dass MS immernoch keine Funktion anbietet, um USB-Laufwerke mit Boardmitteln als Bootmedium zu formatieren!  Zum Glück gibt es da andere Software für.

FDDs sind einfach veraltet. Sogar ein simples Worddokument kommt schon ohne weiteres auf über 3 MiB. Von Bildern in 1920x1080 Auflösung fang ich lieber gar nicht erst an, sofern man die Quali nicht zu weit senken will. ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. April 2010)

Ich schlage mal vor, dass ihr die Diskussion in den älteren Thread verlagert. An dem hängt nämlich sowieso noch ne News mit dran.


----------

